# Mutants & Masterminds: Freedom City [Full]



## bkmanis (May 1, 2003)

Hello all,

I am recruiting for a PBP Mutants & Masterminds game based in modern day Freedom City.  I already have 2 players and I’m looking for 4 more.  The characters will be PL10 with 1:1 skill points and using the official errata.  This will be your basic 4-color hero game with some darker elements.  I will accept the first 4 volunteers.


Thanks,
bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 1, 2003)

I'm one of the two bkmanis mentioned but I thought I would post and say, "I'm in."

Toric


----------



## Set Harth (May 1, 2003)

I'm interested, but I have yet to get the Freedom City book.  For concept I'm leaning towards the Ancient Mystic type.

EDIT:

Ok I got Freedom City now. And I got a couple of questions.
Are we replacing the Heroes from the book or will they enter into the campaign at some point? Same question about the villians too.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

I'm interested.  Heck, I'm always interested.  I understand if you want some fresh new faces on this one, though.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 1, 2003)

Is it going to be nessasary to have the freedom city book? I just don't have the spare cash to buy it right now, but if it's not nessasry i'd like to play.


----------



## Vardeman (May 1, 2003)

I'm definitely interested!  In fact, I just bought Freedom City today!  Talk about good timing.   I'm leaning towards a speedster-type character, but that could change.  Do you need characters before or after we're chosen?

V


----------



## Victim (May 2, 2003)

I'm interested.  

- Dang.  Too late, I guess.


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

Welcome aboard all. Now to answer your questions.

Set, you are not replacing the existing heroes per se.  Freedom League, Atom Family and Next-Gen exist.  Although the Freedom League and Atom Family are based in Freedom City they have moved on to more international issues leaving a vacuum in the protection of Freedom City, which I hope your characters will fill.  All the villains in the book exist also and you my encounter these heroes and villains as part of my adventures.

Sir Osis, you do not need the Freedom City book to play, just the core book for character creation and rules.

Vardeman, Just to let you know Toric has already created a speedster.  It’s fine by me if you want to play a speedster also, just letting you know.

It looks as if I have my four players so I will mark this thread full.  Please work on your characters and include a small background story for him.  If any of you would like to already know each other that is fine with me.  You can work that out amongst yourselves.  If you have any other questions let me know.

This is a list of players.
Maddmic
Toric
Set Harth
Keia
Sir Osis of Liver
Vardeman

Sorry Victim just a little late but I’ll keep you in mind if I need another player.

Please use the following format to post your character for my approval.  

Name: 
civilian ID:

Power Level: 10
Power points earned:
Power points spent:

Description:
Sex: 
Age: 
Height: 
Weight:
Eyes: 
Hair: 
Costume:
Identity: 

Abilities:
STR: 10(+0)
DEX: 10(+0)
CON: 10(+0)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHR: 10(+0)
(Total ability pp = )

Saves:
Damage 
Fort 
Reflex 
Will 

Attacks:
Base +0( pp)
Melee +0 
Ranged +0

Defense:
Base +0( pp)
Defense  (10 +  base)
Flat Footed 
Initiative 

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30’

Skills:


(Total pp spent in skill )

Feats:

(Total pp spent in feats )

Super Powers: 

(Total pp spent: )


Weaknesses:


Background:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 2, 2003)

Very cool! 

Cna just give a brief run desription of the world. Is it earth with additional locations ala the DC universe? or a completely differnt place? 

Do our characters have to be from Freedom city?

Also when it comes to the origins of our powers are there any guidelines we should stick to?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

Name:  Velocity
Civilian ID:  Jack Dolan

Power Level:  10
Power points earned:  170
Power points spent:  170

Description:  
Sex:  Male
Age:  35
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight:  161 lbs. 
Eyes:  Blue
Hair:  Black
Costume:  Black bodysuit with red stripe down each side, black mask that covers his whole head.
Identity:  Secret

Abilities:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHR: 12 (+1)
(Total ability pp = 22)

Saves:
Damage +1
Fort +1
Reflex +15
Will +2

Attacks:
Base +5 (15 pp)
Melee +10
Ranged +10

Defense:
Base +2 (4 pp)
Defense 27 (10 +2(base) +10(superspeed) +5(dexterity))
Flat Footed 12
Initiative +11 (+5(dex) +10(superspeed) -4(deafness))

Hero Points:  5
Speed:  80 ft. (248 miles per round sprinting)

Skills:
Read Lips +6 (4 pp)
Language (Sign) (1 pp)
Profession (Writer) +5 (3 pp)
Knowledge (Trivia) +5 (3 pp)
(Total pp spent in skill = 11)

Feats:
Attack Finesse
Move By Attack
Dodge
Evasion
Headquarters (Mansion in North Bay, Freedom City)
*Combat Simulator
*Communications
*Computer
*Concealment
*Defense System
*Living Space
*Library
*Power System
*Reinforced Structure
*Security System
(8 pp spent on Feats)

Super Powers:
Super Speed +10 (108 pp)
Extra: Deflection
Extra: Incorporeal
Extra: Mach One Punch
Extra: Sonic Boom
Power Stunt: Spinning (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Wall Run (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Water Run (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Whirlwind (2 pp)

Weaknesses:
Disabled: Deaf
Quirk: Protective of children.  Children come first, even if that means he has to drop everything else.  Jack doesn't hesitate to write children into horrific situations in his novels but in the real world, children must be protected at all costs.

(Total pp spent: 170)

Jack Dolan is a writer, specifically a writer of horror novels.  He's been writing since he was a teenager in high school and had his first novel published when he was 22, right after graduating from Boston University, with an English degree.  His last five books have hit the bestseller list, and the last two hit number one on the bestseller list.  His dream of rivalling fellow New Englander Stephen King in booksales is starting to become a reality.

Jack wasn't always deaf, nor was he always able to move at extreme speeds under his own power.  Late one night when he was 28 years old, after spending a long day writing one of his novels and then a long night drinking with friends, he took the Viper out for a ride along the Massachusetts coast.   It wasn't long before he was exceeding 140 miles per hour.  The rain slicked roads didn't help the situation any either.  The car slid out of control at nearly 150 miles per hour, careening down an embankment, landing in some rocks 60 feet below.  The car was crushed beyond recognition as was Jack's body.  How he survived, no one is certain.  Recovering from his broken limbs was a long and torturous process.  His head injuries were said to have been so extensive that recovering from them was a one in a million chance.  He was in a coma for six weeks, and then in the hospital for an additional six months, followed by over a year of physical therapy.  The only remnant of his accident is his hearing loss.  He recovered from all of his other injuries but his head injuries left him deaf.

It wasn't until the year of physical therapy that Jack discovered that he had been gifted with the ability to run at incredible speeds.  He shared this information with no one, as he began to understand exactly what he could do with his newfound abilities.

For the next four years, Jack simply played around with his new abilities.  He never considered using them for anything other than his own amusement until the day that one year ago that some whacko decided to hold a daycare full of young kids hostage.  Using his superhuman abilities, he was able to get into the daycare and defeat the lunatic without so much as one hair on one kids head being harmed.  It was then that he decided that he could put his powers to use helping others.  Two months ago, he sold the Boston house and moved to a mansion in Freedom City, a mansion equiped to help in his fight against the evil in the world.  He recently has established the heroic identity of Velocity to carry on the fight.

Jack still devotes time to writing but much of his spare time is taken up patrolling his new home city and trying to help people.


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

Sir Osis, to answer your questions the world is modern day earth with a few added cities.  Freedom City is on the east coast, I haven’t decided where exactly it is at, I’ll let you know.  Your characters do not have to come from Freedom City, you can be from just about anywhere.  As for power source it can be almost anything, mutant, radiation, super science or even alien.   You can fine an excellent map of the city at 

http://www.greenronin.com/mutants_masterminds/files/FreedomCityMap.pdf

If you have anymore questions let me know.

bkmanis


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

Toric, your character looks good and adds up (that’s always important).  Once I receive everyone’s characters and approve them I will copy then into a thread under the Rogue’s Gallery.  

bkmanis


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

Just an FYI, I’m placing Freedom City in the New England area.  Specifically in Massachusetts north of Boston near the border of New Hampshire.  

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (May 2, 2003)

Okay, I'll think of something else, might just try a brick.  I'll think on it and get something to you Friday.

V


----------



## Set Harth (May 2, 2003)

Name: Warlock 
civilian ID: Merrick Masters

Power Level: 10
Power points earned: 150
Power points spent: 160

Description: Pale, slim athletic build 
Sex: Male 
Age: 25
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 200
Eyes: Blue	
Hair: Black
Costume: Black Clothes; boots, leather pants, fishnet shirt, mask, and trench coat. His eyes glow with a blue eldritch fire.
Identity: Secret: publicly known as Merrick Masters, owner of the Eclipse, a Goth Nightclub. 

Abilities:
STR: 13(+1)
DEX: 16(+3)
CON: 14(+2)
INT: 15(+2)
WIS: 18(+4)
CHR: 16(+3)
(Total ability pp = 32)

Saves:
Damage +2
Fort  +2
Reflex +3
Will +4

Attacks:
Base +2(6 pp)
Melee +3 
Ranged +5 Energy Blast +6 (+10L Blue Eldritch Fire)

Defense:
Base +4( 8 pp)
Defense 17 [10 + 4(base) +3(Dex)]
Flat Footed 14
Initiative +7

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30’ Fly 50’

Skills: Bluff +7 (2), Concentration +8(4), Diplomacy +7(2), Knowledge (Occult) +8(6), Profession (Business Owner) +6(2), Sense Motive +6(2),


( 18 Total pp spent in skill )

Feats: Attack Focus (Energy blast), Attractive, Dark Vision, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mystical Awareness, Power Immunity.

(14 Total pp spent in feats)

Super Powers: 

Sorcery +10 [Spells: Energy Control (Darkness), Energy Blast (Fire), ESP, Flight, Force Field, Illusion, Shapeshift; Power Stunts: Telekinesis, Neutralize, Element Control (Fire); Source Mystical; Cost 7pp]. (Total 76pp)

Regeneration +6 [Flaw: Only in Complete Darkness; Source Alien; Cost 1pp]. (Total 6pp)

(Total pp spent: 82)


Weaknesses: Vulnerable (Sunlight) 


Background: Merrick Masters was born the son of a vampire and witch, inheriting gifts from them both. Forever a creature of the night, Merrick hardly even operates during the day, for sunlight makes him uncomfortable. Merrick supports himself by owning and operating the Goth Nightclub, Eclipse, in Freedom City's Southside, near the college campus. Using his sorcerous talents he provides the perfect goth hangout, full of oppressive darkness and clinging illusions. He also does business in occult curios and artifacts, but keeps that low key. Although he's a Freedom City native, he hass adopted an slight English accent to enhance his mystique with his clientele.

Merrick first adopted his persona of Warlock when he assisted Foreshadow in breaking up a gang of vampires trying to take over his club. During this encounter he learned that his father, the vampire criminal called Count Fang had returned to Freedom City. Merrick has taken to the streets to search out his father and avenge his mother’s death.


----------



## maddmic (May 3, 2003)

I will post my character as soon as he is complete.  Right now just thinking of your basic energy controler.


----------



## bkmanis (May 3, 2003)

Set, your character looks good and everything adds up.  Just have a question about your weakness.  What type of reaction does the character have if/when he goes out during daylight hours?  I just want to get a feel on how you envision your character.

As for the Identity slot, what I really wanted to know is if your identity is secret or public?

Thanks,

Bkmanis


----------



## Set Harth (May 3, 2003)

He's a true night owl, and sleeps durring most of the day, It doesn't harm him to go out in the sun, but it irritates him. Also any attack that are made up of sunlight only allow him a d20 save without his usuall bonues as per the Vulnerable description.


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Here's my submission:

*Cosmo *  
_PL 10 (155 pts) _

*Background*
Cosmo is an alien from a distant world.  He took his name not from the Cosmos but from the Cosmo magazine that taught him the English language.  Cosmo is a relatively new arrival on this planet, even he is uncertain of how or why he is here.  He only knows that he loves the food, entertainment, and society so much that he plans on staying.  He discovered that he has unusual abilities compared to everyone else and he uses those abilities to stop those who would harm the culture he loves so much.

*Age:* 24
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 6’0”
*Weight:* 180 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 40 pts.] 
*STR:* 16 +3
*DEX:* 20 +5
*CON:* 20 +5
*INT:* 14 +2
*WIS:* 18 +4
*CHA:* 12 +1

*Defense:* 23 [10 + 5 Dex + 8 Purchased] [cost 16 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*BAB:* +5 [cost 15 pts.] 
*Melee:* +8
*Ranged:* +10
*Speed:* 30’ / 50’ Fly [30 Base]

*Damage:* +8 (+15) [+5 Con +3 (10) Power]
*Fort:* +5 [+5 Con]
*Reflex:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Will:* +8 [+4 Wis + 4 Power]

*Hero Points:* 5

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Cosmic Power:* 10 Ranks, Extras: None, Stunts: Create Object, Dazzle, Disintegration, Healing, Shape matter, Snare, Teleportation.  Flaw: No matter Transmutation  [Cost 84 pts.]
*Amazing Save - Will:* 4 Ranks,  [Cost 4 pts.]
*Amazing Save – Damage:* 3 Ranks [Cost 3 pts.]

*Weakness:* 
Naïve [No understanding of social mingling, etc.]
Quirk [An over-emersion in culture – food, TV, social situations]

*FEATS:* Photographic Memory, Heroic Surge, True Sight  [Cost 6 pts.]
Pseudo-Feats [From Cosmic Power] Immunity: Aging, Critical Hits, Suffocation, Exhaustion, Pressure, Poison, Disease, Energy: Cold, Energy: Fire, Energy: Electricity

*Skills:*  [Cost 2 pts.]
Computers +3 [1 rank]
Knowledge
- Culture +3 [1 rank]

*Equipment:*
Communicator [Cost 2 pts.]


----------



## Vardeman (May 4, 2003)

Okay, it's taken me some time to come up with a concept, but, after seeing X-men 2 tonight, I'm readyy to sit down and crunch the numbers.  This is the first M&M character I've created, so please be kind.  

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 4, 2003)

Keia, your character looks good.  I have one question, where did you get this?



> Attacks:
> Brawl:+7 melee [+3 Str, +4 Base] 1d6+4 dmg




1d6 +4 dmg is not from M&M.  Everything else looks good.  I’m just waiting for the last three characters so we can get started.

bkmanis


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Keia, your character looks good.  I have one question, where did you get this?*




Probably from the template I used.  Removing it now. Sorry.

Keia


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 4, 2003)

ok, almost done with my character. 

So, Hell, should be arriving tonight if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 5, 2003)

Name: Hell
civilian ID: James Ellis

Power Level: 10
Power points earned:150
Power points spent: 150

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 23
Height: 6’
Weight:175 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dirty Blonde
Costume: Black spandex w/ open faced headpiece, and ring of fire design (resembles eclipsed sun) in red on the chest. Dark red leather jacket, Black framed wrap around sunglasses with redish/orange lenses. Black gloves and boots.
Identity: secret

Abilities:
STR: 12(+1)
DEX: 20(+5)
CON: 17(+3)
INT: 15(+2)
WIS: 14(+2)
CHR: 16(+3)
(Total ability pp =34 )

Saves:
Damage  +11
Fort        +5
Reflex     +5
Will         +4

Attacks:
Base +5( pp 15)
Melee +6
Ranged +10

Defense:
Base +6( pp 12)
Defense 21(10 + 6 base+ 5 dex)
Flat Footed  16
Initiative +9

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30’

Skills:
Computers +6(4ranks)
Diplomacy +7(4ranks)
Drive +9(4ranks)
Gather Info +7(4ranks)
Listen +6(4ranks)
Pilot +9(4ranks)
Repair +6(4ranks)
Sense Motive +6(4ranks)
Spot +6(4ranks)

(Total pp spent in skill 36 )

Feats:
Great Fortitude
Heroic Surge
Improved initiative
Indomitable will
Iron will 
Power immunity
(Total pp spent in feats  12)

Super Powers: 
Energy Blast(super heated plasma) 10 ranks 
Extras: Explosive blast
Amazing save(Damage) 8 ranks
Absorption (energy) 1 rank
(Total pp spent:41 )


Weaknesses:


Background: James's father was an accliamed scientist work with a privately founded group resurching cold fusion. Although his father was very dedicated to his work he tried his bet to stay close to his family, it was for that reason he got James a job at the lab doing clean up work after school. Everything went well, with school, home, family,and work. That is entill James's dad had a big break through at the lab. After long years of resurch and experimantation it was only a matter of time before the process was perfected. Plans began to release the information free on the net, as was the plan from the beginning. Unfortantly several large and corrupt corperations got word of what was happening. Several very nasty men were sent to the lab to "dissapear" the resurch results and the men behind the project. James arrived for work just in time to see his father and his associates exacuted. One of them was torching the papers and computers were all the test results were kept. James tried sneaking out to get the police, but the thugs saw him and opened fire, he thought he was going to die. Thats when he started to feal a strange pressure and heat building inside his body as the fire spread and the bullets wizzed over the spot he had taken cover. The next thing he new there was a bright flash of light and he was staggering out of the burning building as the emergancy teams arrived.
      Life was very differnt for James after that. He became aware that he was differnt from normal people. His body seemed to soak up ambient energy and store it. It would even absorb very small amounts of energy directly applied to his body. He was also more resistant to injury then the avarge person, and most astounding of all he could project blasts of super hot plasma from his fists. Home life was very differnt too, he became astranged from his family, his grades slipped, and he became prone to anger easily. Eventually he graduated and got a nowhere job and a small appartement in the city. It was there he found his calling. One afternoon coming home from work he saw a bank robbery in process. The robbers had everyone lined up with guns pointed at them. the police were surronding the building, but didn't seem to be doing anything. James felt something in him snap and he quickly put on a hastly made mask and rushed past the cops into the bank. the rest as they say is history.


----------



## bkmanis (May 5, 2003)

Sir Osis, Your character looks good except you’re off by 1 point.  Your characteristics cost 34 not 35, so your total cost is 149.  Also your melee attack would be +6 (+5 base +1 str) and your range attack would be +10 (+5 base +5 dex).  Other then that he looks good.

bkmanis


----------



## maddmic (May 8, 2003)

Name:  Leech
aka:  Tommy Kingsly

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 16 years old.
Height: 5’ 6”
Weight: 127 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Costume:  As Leech, Tommy dresses in the following.  He wears a wet suit with legs that stop just above the knees and is sleeveless.  His mask is full, covering his whole head.  The eyes are green and large (much like Spiderman's, or Spawn's) and the mask is easy to breath through.  The suit is black, but seems to have green throughout as well.  The suit also seems to shimmer as if it is wet, when in fact it is not.
Identity:  Secret

Abilities:
STR: 10  
DEX: 20  +5 
CON: 16  +3
INT: 12  +1
WIS: 16  +3
CHR: 14  +2
(Total ability pp = 28)

Saves:
Damage:  +3
Fort:  +4
Reflex:  +6
Will:  +6

Attacks:
Base:  +6 (18 pp)
Melee:  +6
Ranged:  +11

Defense:
Base:  +6 (12 pp)
Defense:  21
Flat Footed:  16
Initiative:  +9

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 

Skills:
Acrobatics – 5 ranks +5 [dex] = 10 (Or whatever skill could be associated w/ skateboarding)
Balance – 1 rank + 2 synergy from acrobatics + 5 [dex] = 8
Gather Information – 2 ranks + 2[cha] = 4
Language (Sign) – 1 rank
Medicine – 2 ranks +3 [wis] = 5

(Total pp spent in skill 11)

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Iron Will
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
(Super Feats)
Penetrating Attack  x2 (Drain)
Immune: Critical Hits

(Total pp spent in feats 14)

Super Powers:

Absorbtion – PL 10 (40 pp)
Extra – Both Physical and Energy attacks

Drain (Powers) – PL 8 (32 pp)
Extra – All Atributes
Extra – Ranged

Possession – PL 6 (12 pp)
Flaw - Touch

Amazing Save +1 (3 pp)
(Fortitude, Reflex, Will)

(Total pp spent in powers 87 pp)

Weaknesses:
Naïve
Unlucky

(Total pp spent: 170)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 8, 2003)

Added background information to my character sheet posted earlier in the thread.

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (May 8, 2003)

Okay maddmic your character adds up and looks good.  Can't wait to read the background on this one. 

Toric, great background.

I'm almost ready to start,  I still need a character from Vardeman.  I may have to e-mail him to see if he is still interested.

bkmanis


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 8, 2003)

Cool, i'll see if i can't get my background up tonight. Then i too shaould be finished.


----------



## bkmanis (May 9, 2003)

I e-mailed Vardeman to see if he is still interested in playing.  His is the last character I'm waiting for.  If he doesn't respond I will start with the 5 characters I have.   I will be ready to start soon.  If anyone has any questions let me know.

bkmanis


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 9, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I e-mailed Vardeman to see if he is still interested in playing.  His is the last character I'm waiting for.  If he doesn't respond I will start with the 5 characters I have.   I will be ready to start soon.  If anyone has any questions let me know.
> 
> bkmanis *




sounds good to me. I just finshed up my character, so i'm ready when everyone else is.


----------



## Vardeman (May 9, 2003)

Name: Tauro
aka: Charles "Bull" Durham

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 24 years old.
Height: 6'6"/13'
Weight: 275 lbs./1,100 lbs.
Eyes: Black/Red
Hair: Black
Costume: Oh, just think Minotaur from the book, except he looks more animalistic, especially when he's berserk.  
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 20/+5
DEX: 16/+3 
CON: 20/+5
INT: 10/0
WIS: 14/+2
CHR: 10/0

[COLOR=sky blue](Total ability pp = 30)[/COLOR]

Saves:
Damage: +5
Fort: +5/+10
Reflex: +3/+8
Will: +8

Attacks:
Base: +6 (18 pp)
Melee: +11/+10
Ranged: +9/+8

Defense:
Base: +10 (20pp)
Defense: 23/22
Flat Footed: 20/19
Initiative: +3

[COLOR=sky blue](Total attack & defense pp = 38)[/COLOR]

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30/40(berserk)/50(leap)/51,200[approx. 9.25 miles](super-leap)

Skills:
Bluff - 6 ranks + 2[talented] + 3[focus] - 5[disturbing] = 6
Intimidate – 1 ranks + 5[str] + 2[talented] + 3[focus] +2[synergy]= 13
Listen – 1 ranks + 2[wis] + 2[talented] + 3[focus] = 8
Spot – 1 ranks + 2[wis] + 2[talented] + 3[focus] = 8

[COLOR=sky blue](Total pp spent in skill = 9)[/COLOR]

Feats:
Dodge
Power Attack
Skill Focus (Bluff)
Skill Focus (Intimidate)
Skill Focus (Listen)
Skill Focus (Spot)
Takedown Attack
Talented (Bluff & Intimidate)
Talented (Listen & Spot)
(Super Feats)
Durability
Immunity (cold, heat, pressure)

[COLOR=sky blue](Total pp spent in feats = 26)[/COLOR]

Super Powers:

Growth – PL 4 (20 pp)
-- Large size (-1 atk/-1 def/+5' reach/+10' movement)
-- Immovability(4)
-- Protection(4)
-- Super Strength(4)
Flaw - Only when Berserk

Super Strength – PL 6 (24 pp)
Extra - Protection(6)
Flaw - No skill checks

Leaping - PL 10 (12 pp)
Stunt - Super-Leaping(x1,024)

Amazing Save - PL 5 (5 pp)
(Fortitude, Reflex)
Flaw - Only when Berserk

Amazing Save -  PL 6 (6 pp)
(Will)

[COLOR=sky blue](Total pp spent in powers = 67)[/COLOR]

Weaknesses:
Berserker (any chance this could be when injured and not just when in combat?)
Disturbing (Looks like a humanoid bull)

(Total pp recovered from weaknesses = 20)

[COLOR=sky blue](Total pp spent: 170)[/COLOR]

Background:

Charles Durham was born in 1979 to two normal, happy parents who lived in the suburbs of Freedom City.  As he grew up he learned to love the game of baseball, memorizing all the vital stats of his favorite team, the Freedom City Patriots.  Unfortunately, his attempts to play the game in little league and high school were less than successful.  He was a clumsy kid, and when puberty struck, he gained in size and strength, but not in dexterity.  Almost as a joke, he got the nickname "Bull" because of his large size and clumsiness, not to mention that it was quite ironic for someone so totally inept at baseball to be called "Bull" Durham.  So, disappointed that he couldn't play his favorite game, he turned to football where he performed adequately, but not well enough to continue to the next level.

Upon graduation in 1997, Bull enlisted in the Army for a four-year hitch.  His large size and hardy constitution helped Bull fit in well with his infantry unit, and it looked as if he were on the way to being a career grunt, but in the summer of 2000, he was selected for a Top Secret project. Known as "Project Prometheus", this black-budget program was the Army's attempt to create a new breed of soldier.  Using gene therapy techniques, various breeds of animals' genes were spliced into the test-subjects' DNA and radiation treatments were used to seal the process (whoever was in charge of matching up donors with recipients had a sense of humor, assigning Bull to receive bovine DNA).  This managed to increase the subjects' physical attributes and aggressiveness tremendously.  Unfortunately, despite the initial successes, it was soon discovered that 99% of the subjects developed one or more mental instabilities.

When the project was discontinued that winter, the subjects were scheduled to be tranported to various mental health facilities where their psychoses could be treated before they were discharged from the Army.  Fearing that the Army really meant to eliminate their failures, Bull and his fellow test subjects rebelled and staged a massive escape, destroying 90% of the secret facility, including the computer that held the records of the personnel involved and the treatments they had received.

In the two and a half years since, Bull has slowly made his way back home to Freedom City, taking on odd jobs where strength and endurance
mean more than intelligence and looks, and payment is customarily cash under the table.  Afraid to go home because of what he had become and what he might do to his loved ones if he snapped, Bull Durham has stayed away from his family and friends, working at the docks of Freedom City, but looking for something else... something better.

Description:

More to come, but for the time being, he's a well-muscled man, more than usually hirsute, with a broad face, almost a snout, looking rather bullish.  When he becomes enraged, the animalistic appearance intensifies, such that his head looks exactly like an enraged bull with horns growing from his temples.


V


----------



## bkmanis (May 9, 2003)

Vardeman,

This is and interesting character concept, but I found a few errors.

First you over spent by 2 points.  I believe you forgot to add super-leaping into the total.  Second you have the Talented feat for Bluff and Intimidate, you require a 13+ charisma for that feat.   

I’m not sure if you did this on purpose but when you are berserk you have a Protection of +10 and Amazing Save: Damage of +5, Protection and Amazing Save: Damage powers stack so you would not get the +5 to your damage save.  The only reason I could think of for buying the Amazing Save: Damage was for the Durability feat.  Let me know if this is correct.

I am curious why you bought Leaping as and extra to Super-Strength and then bought Leaping separately.  This is legal since your total is equal to your PL, I’m just curious.  As for your weakness, what makes the character disturbing?  A description would be helpful.  You can put this into your background, I just need to know what makes him disturbing. 

Lastly just to clarify, you realize that you require an 18 will save roll to avoid going berserk.  You will be going berserk about 90% of the time in any combat situation.  You obviously read the book I just want to be sure you are aware of this fact. 

I tried to be as kind as I could while picking your character apart.     If you have any questions let me know.

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (May 9, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Vardeman,
> 
> This is and interesting character concept, but I found a few errors.*



Thanks, I've modified a bit and corrected some.  What do you think now?




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *First you over spent by 2 points.  I believe you forgot to add super-leaping into the total.  Second you have the Talented feat for Bluff and Intimidate, you require a 13+ charisma for that feat.*



You're quite right on the super-leaping, fixed that.  As for the Talented, if I read the errata correctly, it got rid of the 13+ prereq and replaced it with, must have ranks.




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I’m not sure if you did this on purpose but when you are berserk you have a Protection of +10 and Amazing Save: Damage of +5, Protection and Amazing Save: Damage powers stack so you would not get the +5 to your damage save.  The only reason I could think of for buying the Amazing Save: Damage was for the Durability feat.  Let me know if this is correct.*



I overlooked that stacking limitation.  Got rid of the Amazing Save-Damage




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I am curious why you bought Leaping as and extra to Super-Strength and then bought Leaping separately.  This is legal since your total is equal to your PL, I’m just curious.*



Now removed from Super Strength and increased to PL 10 on its own. (Gives me quite the leap now, almost 10 miles. )




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *As for your weakness, what makes the character disturbing?  A description would be helpful.  You can put this into your background, I just need to know what makes him disturbing.*



Quick and dirty, he looks like a humanoid bull (minotaur).  I will add more background and description soon.




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Lastly just to clarify, you realize that you require an 18 will save roll to avoid going berserk.  You will be going berserk about 90% of the time in any combat situation.  You obviously read the book I just want to be sure you are aware of this fact.*



It's now a 12+.   Can that be when I take lethal damage or something instead of ANY combat situation?  I'd like him to be not so powerful until he's really ticked off. (BTW, 18+ is 85%, and 12+ is 55%. )  If so, I'll bump the will save up to 16+ (75%) and spend 4 points elsewhere.




			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I tried to be as kind as I could while picking your character apart.     If you have any questions let me know.
> 
> bkmanis *



Thanks for the input.  Please tell me how he looks now.

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 10, 2003)

Vardeman,

You are correct about the Talented feat, I missed that one.  The character looks good except for 1 thing, you have the Evasion feat listed but not Dodge.  Dodge is the prerequisite for Evasion and as far as I can tell there is nothing in the errata that changes that.

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (May 10, 2003)

Okay, fixed that, but what about the berserk?  Can it be when he takes lethal damage instead of just any old combat situation?

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 10, 2003)

I’ll have to rule that once you take any damage (stun or lethal) in combat you’ll have to start making will saves.  It is after all a serious weakness.

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (May 10, 2003)

Gotcha.  Would you prefer the will save to go down a bit then?

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 10, 2003)

That’s not necessary, everything looks cool.  If your happy with him now then it works for me.

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (May 10, 2003)

Alrighty then!!!  Sorry to the rest of you for taking so long, but now, at long last, I am ready!  Let's play!!

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 12, 2003)

Okay, I’m ready to start.  There is just one thing I need to clear up. 

Keia, looking over the characters one last time before starting I noticed that you have a +8 Amazing Save: Damage.  Your Cosmic Power gives you a +10 Force Field, this goes over the stacking rule for a PL 10 character.  You will not be able to use the +8 Damage Save while using your Force Field.  You can use it if you are caught with your Force Field down. You can make a change to your character if you wish, just let me know.

Set, since most of the characters seem to have a dark side and you decide to be the owner of the Eclipse, I have decided to use it as the introduction scene.  This could be fun. 

I have opened the IC thread with the intro so go ahead and start interacting.  A couple of you haven’t given me a background for your character so I took some liberties with them.  If there is a problem with that let me know and I’ll try and fix it.  And remember we’re here to have fun, so lets go out and kick some butt.  

bkmanis


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

Sounds like a fun start, I shall watch this game with great interest!


----------



## Vardeman (May 17, 2003)

Background for Tauro is now added to the stat sheet.

V


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

I'll be gone on Vacation from june 6th to the 20th and unable to post. This early warning should allow you to plan ahead.


----------



## bkmanis (May 24, 2003)

This is just a test.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 14, 2003)

Delete post.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 14, 2003)

*Map of the area.*

This is a map of the area,  sorry if it is hard to see.  Each square is 5', the black rectangles are dumpsters, the brown rectangles are buildings.  The building in the bottom right is the club.  Velocity is 150' north of the female vampire (F2). Any questions please ask.

L=Leech
C=Cosmo
H=Hell
T=Tauro

Edit: removed picture.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 14, 2003)

this is the situation Velocity is in, again each square is 5'.

Edit: removed picture.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 14, 2003)

Any chance we can get a slight blow up of the area were the main part of the group is fighting?


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 14, 2003)

Are the 2 vamps and Velocity visible from where the rest of us are?

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 14, 2003)

Here is a closer view of the main fight.  M2 and M3 are unconscious and F2 is in gaseous form.  Due to the darkness Velocity is hard to see, it will take a spot or listen roll to detect them.  Of course you know that he was straight north of your position, you can move closer.

Edit: removed picture.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 20, 2003)

Here is an updated map.

Edit: Map deleted.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 20, 2003)

Edit: map deleted.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 27, 2003)

For those of you that didn’t see his post Set Harth has quit all his online games which means I’ll be running Warlock as a NPC for now.  I’m just checking to see if everyone else is still here, I noticed Sir Osis hasn’t posted for the last few days.  Let me know if you’re still out there.

The combat we’re in should be finished shortly and we can move into the main part of the game.  This combat has taken a little longer then I thought it would, there have been some really bad dice rolls.

Oh well, let me know that you’re still out there and if you have any questions just ask.

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm still here!  Bulked up and ready to fight!!

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm here.  I think . . . yup . . . I'm here.

Keia


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 15, 2003)

Bump...so I don't lose this thread. 

bkmanis


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 31, 2003)

Bump... there it is.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 8, 2003)

> OOC: I’ll stop here for any additional character interaction, I’m looking to add another character to replace Warlock and this is a good introduction point. Interact among yourselves if you like and I will continue the story shortly.




I couldn't help but notice this, I'm kind of desperate to try out an M&M game. I'm new on these boards but not new to PbP.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 9, 2003)

Aenion,

I’ve already asked a person to join the game but go ahead and create a character, I think I can work one more in.  Post the character here for my approval.

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Aug 9, 2003)

*A character proposal*

Thx, I hope you like the character (maybe I shouldn't have watched Battle Angel Alita before I made her though  )

*Name:* Une
*civilian ID:* Une

Power Level: 10
Power points earned: 161
Power points spent: 160

*Description:* Une looks like a young girl of approximately 12 years old with short, black hair and red eyes. Her body is fully cybernetic but this is mostly covered by her clothing.

*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 2
*Height:* 4’ 10”
*Weight:* 200 lbs.
*Eyes:* Red
*Hair:* short, black
*Costume:* Black bodysuit with tan trench coat, covering most of her cybernetic body
*Identity:* Public

*Abilities:*
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHR: 13 (+1)
(Total ability pp = 25)

*Saves:*
Damage +15/+3 when flat footed
Fort +3
Reflex +15
Will +1

*Attacks:*
Base +3      (9 pp)
Melee +8
Ranged +8

*Defense:*
Base +5      (10 pp)
Defence 30 (10 + 5 (base) + 10 (super-dexterity) + 5 (dexterity))
Flat Footed 15
Initiative +15

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30’

*Skills:*
Acrobatics (5) +20
Balance +17
Climb +12
Escape Artist +15
Hide +15
Jump +14
Move Silently +15
Swim +12

(Total pp spent in skill 5)

*Feats: *
Attack Finesse
Dodge
Durability
Evasion
Heroic Surge
Penetrating Attack (Unarmed)
Rapid Strike

(Total pp spent in feats: 14)

*Super Powers:*
Cybernetic Body +10 (97 pp; Source: Super Science)
Effect: Super-Dexterity
Effect: Super-Strength
Effect: Regeneration
Stunt: Dual Damage
Extra: Leaping +5
Extra: Immunities (Aging, Cold, Critical Hits, Disease, Electricity, Exhaustion, Heat, Poison, Pressure, Suffocation)
Extra: Duration - Permanent
Flaw: Obvious

(Total pp spent: 97)

*Weaknesses:*
Naïve (her only human contact up to now was with her maker and the testing staff)


*Background:*
I was built 2 years ago by Professor Ryan Thompson who works for Fortune Corp. If you’re wondering why my body looks this young, it’s because Professor Thompson had just lost his 12 year old daughter in a car crash and has made me in her likeness.
I’m supposed to be a prototype for an entire series of cybernetic agents. My body is fully self-reliant with a powerful self-repair unit and is powered by normal food.
My programming incorporates all emotions and several subroutines to ensure that I will act in the best interest of the citizens of Freedom City without restricting my own freedom, Professor Thompson saw me as his new daughter and wanted to make me as human as possible. He has made sure that I am capable of learning on my own without the need of a programmer.
The past 2 years have been going through numerous tests to make certain that my body is in perfect condition and nothing should be changed anymore. During this time they have taught me how to act human and not to use that silly android-speak.
Last week they told me my body has had its final few tweaks and I’ll get to see some real action soon; I’m kind of getting tired of those stupid simulations.


Changed: Base attack to +3
                Leaping to +5
                Charisma to 13
                Added Penetrating Attack feat


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2003)

Hello!

I'll get my character up for approval before this weekend passes. Hosting a game today, so I'm a bit busy until this evening.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 9, 2003)

Aenion,

I like the character but there are a couple of questions I have about it.

First you have your Will save at +3, it is based on wisdom and you have a +1 modifier.  Is there something else I’m missing?

Second you have your Cybernetic power costing 9 pp per level, I add it up as 10 pp per level.  Could you explain the cost breakdown for this power?

Lastly you list Drain as one of your immunities, the rule specifically prohibit immunities to attacks.  They are only effective against environmental conditions. 

Other then that the character looks good, and I like the background.

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Aug 10, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Aenion,
> 
> I like the character but there are a couple of questions I have about it.
> 
> ...




I forgot to change that, a previous version had the Iron Will feat.



> *
> Second you have your Cybernetic power costing 9 pp per level, I add it up as 10 pp per level.  Could you explain the cost breakdown for this power?
> *




You're right, I forgot to add that extra +1 to the cost.

I've only had the book for about a week.



> *
> Lastly you list Drain as one of your immunities, the rule specifically prohibit immunities to attacks.  They are only effective against environmental conditions.
> *




Changed


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 10, 2003)

Here's my first draft. 

*Name:* Geomancer
*Civilian ID:* Ethan Monroe

*Power Level:* 10
*Power Points Earned:* 1
*Power Points Spent:* 0

*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 32
*Height:* 5' 11", or 6' 1" in Alternate Form
*Weight:* 175 lbs., or 350 lbs. in Alternate Form
*Eyes:* Blue, or yellow in Alternate Form
*Hair:* Black, or none in Alternate Form
*Costume:* See picture below
*Identity:* Public

*Abilities:*
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 20 (+5)
CHR: 12 (+1)

(Total ability pp = 24)

*Saves:*
Damage: +2
Fort: +2
Reflex: +3
Will: +15

*Attacks:*
Base: +6 (18 pp)
Melee: +6
Ranged: +9, +10 with Elemental Blast

*Defense:*
Base: +7 (14 pp)
Defense: 20
Flat Footed: 17
Initiative: +3

*Hero Points:* 5
*Speed:* 30 ft., fly 50 ft., tunnel 50 ft.

*Skills (Ranks):* Bluff +6 (5), Diplomacy +5 (0), Intimidate +3 (0), Knowledge (occult) +6 (5), Medicine +15 (8), Profession (doctor) +10 (5), Sense Motive +10 (5), Sleight of Hand +3 (0), Taunt +3 (0).

(Total pp spent in skill = 28)

*Feats:* Attack Focus (Elemental Blast), Indomitable Will, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot.

(Total pp spent in feats = 10)

*Super Powers:*

Amazing Save (Will) +10 [_Source:_ Training; _Cost:_ 1 pp]

Geomancy +10 [_Extras:_ Alternate Form - Solid, Area (Elemental Blast), Elemental Control - Earth, Flight, Shape Element, Selective (Elemental Blast); _Power Stunts:_ Elemental Blast, Elemental Snare, Tunneling; _Flaws:_ Restricted: Must be able to gesture and speak freely, Restricted: Flight requires riding on elemental platform, Restricted: Tunneling is through elemental earth only and tunnels automatically close behind Geomancer, Slow: Alternate Form requires a half action; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 6 pp]

Notes: In Alternate Form, acquires Immunities (Aging, Cold, Critical Hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Fire, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation), Protection, and Super-Strength. Intimidate modifier increases to +12.

(Total pp spent in powers = 76)

*Weaknesses:* Quirk: Speaks in rhyme; Unlucky

*Background:* Ethan Monroe has never been a lucky man. Throughout his life, it seems as if Fate conspires against him time and time again. Like the time in his childhood when stumbled out in front of the oncoming truck, and Ethan's father pushed him out of harm's way, dying under the vehicles wheels to save his son. Or how about the time his doctoral thesis, including the back-up computer files, were destroyed in the fire? That accident cost Ethan another six months of work.

Then there was another incident just about a year ago. Ethan's wife Emily was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia. Terminal, of course. He personally undertook his wife's treatment, pushing the field of medical treatment into bold new territory. Ethan may very well have saved his wife and developed a revolutionary leukemia treatment. His work was in scientific journals world-wide, and the fame brought much-needed donor-dollars into the Freedom City medical community.

And then everything came crashing down around Ethan.

The villain Caliban was in the maximum security wing of the hospital being treated for injuries sustained while being apprehended during the commission of his latest crime. His partner, Ariel, a dangerous woman with mystical command over the weather, attacked the hospital to free her accomplice. In the ensuing violence, the chemotherapy facilities in which Ethan was treating Emily caved in. A fire resulted, complicated by the presence of radioactive materials and mystically-charged weather phenomena. Emily died. To top everything off with a heaping dose of irony, the same accident that killed Emily also unlocked a metaphysical door in Ethan's brain. As a result, he developed mystical control over elemental earth.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 10, 2003)

Aenion, your character adds up and looks good.

Mark, I have a question about your Geomancy power. I add it up to be 6 pp/level not 5, could you break the power cost down for me?  Other then that he looks good.

bkmanis


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 10, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Mark, I have a question about your Geomancy power. I add it up to be 6 pp/level not 5, could you break the power cost down for me?*




Certainly. Always good to double check things, especially with my math skills. 

Oops! I already see where my mistake is!

Elemental Control - Earth = +2
Tunneling = +1
Alternate Form - Solid = +4
Shape Element = +1
Area = +1
Selective +1

Subtotal = +10

Restricted Flaws x3 = -3
Slow Flaw = -1

Final Total = +6, not +5. D'oh!

That obviously puts Geomancer 10 points overbudget.

Thus:

Reduce Base Defense to +7 from +9 = +4 pp

Drop Iron Will feat = +2 pp

Drop Medicine ranks by 2 = +2 pp

Drop Knowledge ranks by 2 = +2 pp

How's that look? If okay, I'll edit the character sheet to reflect the changes.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 11, 2003)

Mark, sounds good to me.  Go ahead and make the changes.

bkmanis


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 11, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Mark, sounds good to me.  Go ahead and make the changes.*




Done.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 12, 2003)

Aenion, I was doing a final check on the characters and I have a question about yours.  Where did you get Counterattack?  That is not a listed feat in M&M.  

I will be introducing both Une and Geomancer to the game shortly.  Une’s background works out well for her to be part of the team.   Geomancer, having been approached earlier, has already agreed to join the team.  That’s how I’m going to work it anyway.

EDIT:  I have just introduced your characters, go ahead and start interacting with the group.

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Aug 12, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Aenion, I was doing a final check on the characters and I have a question about yours.  Where did you get Counterattack?  That is not a listed feat in M&M.
> 
> I will be introducing both Une and Geomancer to the game shortly.  Une’s background works out well for her to be part of the team.   Geomancer, having been approached earlier, has already agreed to join the team.  That’s how I’m going to work it anyway.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, I've noticed some other things that aren't in my version of the book, I'll change it back to Rapid Strike to be sure.

Counterattack, according to the pdf file I've got, gives you an attack against an opponent who has just missed you, you get a number of these attack equal to your base dex bonus.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 12, 2003)

Aenion, ok rapid strike sounds good.  I'd like to know where you got that PDF, sounds as if it has differences from the rulebook.

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Aug 13, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Aenion, ok rapid strike sounds good.  I'd like to know where you got that PDF, sounds as if it has differences from the rulebook.
> 
> bkmanis *




After going to www.valdier.com I've noticed that a lot of powers are missing too.
It's just a temporary solution as until September when I get my own books back (they've been behind lock and key since February  ) and can go to my local gamestore to buy M&M.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 11, 2003)

bump


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 26, 2003)

I started the next issue so to speak.  Everyone but Geomancer and Une has earned 3 pp's.  Geomancer and Une get 1 pp each.  Plus everyone has received the communicator which is a 2 pp device, you can add that onto your character sheet.  Let me know if you want to spend or bank your points.

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm going to bank my point for now.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 28, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'm going to bank my point for now.




As will I. I changed Geomancer's sheet accordingly.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2003)

I added the points and the communicator to the sheet.  I'm uncertain whether to use the points until I get home to review my books.

Keia


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 30, 2003)

I'll make the adjustments asap. I've been having a lot of trouble with the boards. I just wanted everyone to know that's the source of my slow down and that i'm still with you all.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

I will bank mine as well.  I will update the char sheet tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey all. I've been laid up with a high fever and an extremely painful cough for the past few days. I'll start playing catch up today.


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2003)

bkmanis,

Cosmo is/was hanging out at the mansion to be available in case there was trouble and you needed backup (sort of 'on call').  Just an option if you need/what it.  He's just catching up on his soaps 

Keia


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2003)

Could someone tell what the Thunderclap extra of Super-Strength does?

On the plus side I should have my book between this and 2 months, as soon as I can get a ride halfway across the country.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 21, 2003)

Thunderclap is an area attack, by slamming your hands togather you create a blast of air pressure around you (Str bounus x 5 feet).  Everyone in the blast area makes a reflex save for half damage (DC = 10 + Str bonus), then they make a normal damage save.  This causes stun damage only. Hope that answers your question.

By the way I received my copy of Crooks, it is very cool.  You guys are in so much trouble, just kidding (maybe not   ).

bkmanis


----------



## Aenion (Oct 21, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Thunderclap is an area attack, by slamming your hands togather you create a blast of air pressure around you (Str bounus x 5 feet).  Everyone in the blast area makes a reflex save for half damage (DC = 10 + Str bonus), then they make a normal damage save.  This causes stun damage only. Hope that answers your question.
> 
> By the way I received my copy of Crooks, it is very cool.  You guys are in so much trouble, just kidding (maybe not   ).
> 
> bkmanis




That answers my question exactly 

I was looking for something to use with extra effort, until Hell made his area attack.


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a friendly bump.


----------

